# Benefits Of Bhangra



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

At this link Bhangra Rhythms Are the Newest Sweaty Aerobics Rage - NAM


_The revival of bhangra may not seem all that surprising given the growing population of South Asians in the United States (over 2 million according to the 2000 census). They have brought along with them their food, culture, and language. Besides, this does seem to be the time for Indian payback for centuries of Western influence; chai and curry, yoga and nirvana, call centers and software development, are all forms of India’s colonization of the Western world. Bhangra’s popularity, therefore, comes as no major shock. What is surprising, though, is its advent into the fitness world. From its earthy roots as a celebratory harvest dance, it is now being touted as an intense cardio workout and a viable alternative to aerobics._

More to come...


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

*Bhangra Fitness: The Workout that Jives*



Think India, and at once, a myriad of images comes to mind – its intricate history and cultural diversity; the pageantry of Bollywood; variety of spices; upbeat music; customer call centers and advanced information technology. All these dance their way to our collective memory. Now, add to these, the lively Bhangra dancing that is the trademark of Indian films has emerged as the newest fitness craze. The Bhangra aerobic dance has seeped into mainstream pop culture and has become the rage in recent years.

Bhangra, actually, is a euphoric harvest dance from Punjab, India. It is ordinarily accompanied by energetic singing and drum beating. Originally, this dance is performed by farmers to celebrate an abundant harvest season. The dance movements imitate farming activities like sowing and reaping. In time, Bhangra has evolved and fused with other kinds of music and dance such as hip hop, disco, reggae and techno. Since then, Bhangra has been dominating the club scene internationally. Next, comes its advent into the fitness world via the Bhangra aerobic dance.

The traditional Bhangra dance with its stomping feet, shoulder-shrugging, hand-clapping, swinging arms all the while bouncing dance steps has been modernized. Aerobic moves, hip hop and salsa have been incorporated to the dance accompanied by modern Bhangra music and throbbing drum  beats. This is the much talked about Bhangra workout. It has enjoyed a surge in popularity because it is easy to do and fun at the same time. It has also provided a new dimension to the fitness industry because of its positive results.

The Bhangra aerobic dance involves continuous, rhythmic body movements designed to raise heart rate, strengthen the lungs and work out all the major muscle groups in the body like the legs and buttocks. This workout is done to music with pulsating beat to set the tempo. When one does the Bhangra workout, the body muscles demand more oxygen-rich blood and give off more carbon dioxide and other wastes. This makes the heart beat faster to keep up. Overtime, with regular workout, the heart grows stronger and can meet the muscles’ demands with little effort. The Bhangra workout also helps one avoid chronic diseases such as heart 
disease, hypertension, and stroke. It also lowers blood pressure, builds strong bones and helps control weight. A 45-minute Bhangra aerobic dance burns 500 calories. How’s that for motivation? 

In a nutshell, the physiological benefits derived from a Bhangra workout include improved overall cardiovascular functions, renewed physical stamina, increased lung power, enhanced muscle tone and flexibility, and weight loss. Psychologically, the Bhangra aerobic dance works like a stress and tension buster. It improves one’s attitude and increase personal confidence. If group activities appeal to you, join the Bhangra workout. It fosters group camaraderie and builds new friendships.

What makes the Bhangra workout ideal is that it is a mild aerobic exercise sans the boring part – rigid rules and routines. It is a fun and pleasurable social affair. The workout takes place with an infectious and upbeat music and everyone is in a happy mood. It is like having the best of both worlds – healthy and happy.

Now that you’re enthused, stand up and get moving – do the Bhangra workout. Dance to your heart’s delight!

_*A word of caution: Get a medical check-up before embarking on the Bhangra workout or any fitness regimen, for that matter.*_


Sustainable Living Articles @  Sustainable Living Articles


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

Learn how to do Bhangra Dance in 7 Days


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

Bhangra's Past, present and future is discussed. Becoming very popular in the Americas, bhangra is now a popular co-curricular activity at many North American college and university campuses. Banghra teams compete far and wide. Read more about the Vancouver competition and the historical roots of bhangra.

*Bend It To Bhangra*

By Craig Takeuchi
*A New Vancouver Competition Brings The Ancient Punjabi   Dance Form To The Next Generation*

It's a drizzly October night, and Vancouver International   Bhangra Competition executives are entertaining 300 dinner guests   at a Surrey banquet hall. They're enlisting support for their   ambition to vault bhangra--a centuries-old Punjabi folk dance and   music enjoying a modern revival--into the local mainstream.   Unlike previous events that were geared toward the South   Asian*Canadian community, the nonprofit, volunteer-run VIBC is   seeking international participants and multicultural audiences in   the hope of establishing an annual event on par with the   Vancouver International Jazz Festival and the Dragon Boat   Festival. (Similar showdowns already exist in U.S. cities like   Boston, New York, and Washington, D.C.) As a fortuitous sign, the   flashy live performances and infectious beats have everyone on   the dance floor before evening's end.


The persuasion has paid off. The competition, set for next   Saturday (January 22) at the Centre in Vancouver for Performing   Arts (see _Vancouver International Bhangra Celebration | Kicking it old school since 1401_), has secured numerous sponsors,   including The Beat 94.5 FM and Channel M, with a first prize of   $5,000. Twenty-five applications from across North America were   whittled down to 10 qualifying teams based on criteria such as   style, technical performance, and traditional elements. "It's   probably the most difficult thing we've had to do as an   executive," VIBC public-relations chair Sukhi Ghuman says of the   selection process.
Attracting a mainstream audience is the next hurdle. "We're   hoping to build awareness of bhangra so in Vancouver it thrives   throughout, so it's not just limited to South Asians," Ghuman   explains by phone. Working with Tourism Vancouver, VIBC also   hopes to raise the city's profile: "We want to make this a   milestone for Vancouver, to show that we are a very diverse,   multicultural community yet able to work together, promote our   cultures, educate our neighbours, and share it with them."


Although its beats and moves are accessible to generations   reared on music videos and aerobics, bhangra also has a long   history that originates in the Punjab--a region of northern India   and northeast Pakistan--around the 1400s (although the form may   date back to 300 BC). Farmers performed it while working in the   fields, and it became a part of the harvest festival Vaisakhi and   other celebrations. The basic 4/4 beat (_keerva_) is kept by   the _dhol_, a large barrel-shaped drum suspended by a strap   around the player's neck. The movements--from hand-clapping and   wrist-twisting to kicking and shoulder-shrugging--are energetic,   expressive, and often illustrative of the lyrics, which are about   everything from daily life to love to heroes and heroines.


When the departing British Empire divided the Punjab between   India and Pakistan in 1947, a Sikh exodus ensued, and émigrés   took traditions like bhangra with them. In the British club scene   of the late '80s, DJs fused bhangra beats with electronic genres   (house, techno, trance, drum 'n' bass), fostering the Asian   underground scene and influencing pop artists from Björk to   Bananarama. International bhangra stars such as the U.K.'s Bally   Sagoo and Apache Indian and Surrey's Jazzy Bains found fame among   diaspora and motherland audiences. In '90s North America, bhangra   blended with hip-hop, R & B, and reggae, and was even sampled   in songs by Missy Elliott, Dr. Dre, and Britney Spears.


Ghuman, an ex-president of the UBC Bhangra Club, explains that   bhangra also took root on college campuses. Ethnic clubs put on   cultural shows that grew into competitions held during the   academic year. In fact, some of the continent's top teams hail   from the Lower Mainland, such as the UBC Girlz Bhangra who, along   with the SFU Elite Bhangra Team, made the final VIBC cut. Yet   while live music and singers accompany traditional bhangra   performances, with an emphasis on authentic movements, North   American teams, dancing to recorded mixes, often integrate moves   from hip-hop, cheerleading, and gymnastics, including pyramids,   rolls, and throws.
In reaction to these fusion styles, on-line message boards   often feature debates about what bhangra is. Ghuman, however,   recognizes the benefits of modern elements: "It's giving the   younger generation who may not have known about bhangra that   extra incentive to learn more about it. It's also giving teams   who have the background, have been dancing for 30 or 40 years,   and come from the state of Punjab the opportunity to educate the   younger generation." Although many cultural art forms are facing   extinction, the resurgence of bhangra--while both absorbing and   exerting influences--is clearly a model example of a tradition   adapting to our modern world.


Consequently, Ghuman hopes the VIBC will educate not only   those outside the South Asian community but also members within   the community, some of whom may not even speak the language: "A   lot of dancers don't really know the specific terms for some   moves, the different styles, or where they came from. We're   trying to give them that information and let them leave Vancouver   learning something that they can take back with them."


Source of this article
Bend It To Bhangra | Straight.com

The 2009 Vancouver Bhangra Competition - City of Bhangra 2009 Festival-  will take place February 21, 2009.

*Read about international bands, teams, and related festival festivities at this link. Soho Road to Vancouver*







For the first time ever, legendary Bhangra UK bands *Apna Sangeet* and *Heera *will perform live with *H-Dhami *at the Coast Capital Bhangra Competition on February 21, 2009. The competition is part of the City of Bhangra 2009 Festival presented by Rogers Wireless and will feature eight of North America’s elite bhangra teams competing for a grand prize of $5000 at the Queen Elizabeth Theatre in Vancouver.



Read more


----------



## arshdeep88 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gurdas Mann Babe Bhangra Pounde Ne [Full Song] Vilayatan - YouTube


----------

